# Canon Power Shot Sx30 IS: To sell or not to sell!



## MidEastGal (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello, 

I am looking into upgrading and buying a DSLR (or teh like) for still and short videos/docmentaries. It is almost only a fancy point and shoot with very high zoom and just looks like DSLR. At the time I didn't know what I was doing exactly or heading exactly. Should I be bothering to even keep this older camera of mine as packup, Canon Power Shot Sx30 IS? Is there any use or special/unique feature for this camera (that I might not know of) to keep? If your answer was to sell, what recommended methods and price range? (I bought it for about 500 with taxes froma  arather expensive store as I was in rush to compare = not very smart).  

I appreciate your tips. 

P.s: I do have a good smaller one for an ultimate backup, by the way: Canon Power Shot ELPH 500 HS (nice stills and videos for emergencies and daily use).


----------



## MidEastGal (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow. This is how much this camera is bad! Not one reply loool.... I guess I am selling or giving it away or keep it for hiking when I need to zoom on a far away bear.


----------



## brunerww (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi MidEastGal - sorry we didn't answer this better over on the DSLR video forum.  I suggest you sell the SX30.  The video you get from it will not compare well with the video from your new camera, whether it is the A57 or something else.  On eBay.ca, it looks like people are getting $200-$300CDN for used SX30s.  That's about half of what you would need for the A57.

All the best,

Bill


----------



## MidEastGal (Jan 16, 2013)

Brunerww, Thanks for the reply! I will give the selling a try on eBay.  



brunerww said:


> Hi MidEastGal - sorry we didn't answer this better over on the DSLR video forum.  I suggest you sell the SX30.  The video you get from it will not compare well with the video from your new camera, whether it is the A57 or something else.  On eBay.ca, it looks like people are getting $200-$300CDN for used SX30s.  That's about half of what you would need for the A57.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Bill


----------

